# synodontis multipunctatus



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

So I have a very tiny one of these guys (maybe about 1 inch), also called a cuckoo catfish, with my betta. I know they get bigger and the guy at the fish store said I can return him if he gets too big for my tank. Anyway, he's always hiding! Initially he was searching ALL around the tank, but he seems to have settled down and is pretty boring now. Do you think if I got a shoal of pygmy cory cats that he would be happier/more active? Then if/when he gets bigger I can keep my shoal? Suggestions? I just want the little guy to be as content as I can make him. Or should I just return him for the cories? My fish store is about an hour away so I'm not really looking forward to going there too often. Anyway, I await your comments, suggestions, etc


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are shoaling fish. PlanetCatfish suggests a minimum of three but more than five is best. That's probably why he's hiding and not much fun.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Right. But I can't feasibly get 5+ considering this one guy cost me 25 bucks! What I'm asking is if cories or pygmy cories would help him be happier.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Unfortunately not, you need fish of the same species. Even true with cories; you need all bronzes or all sterbai or all julii, can't mix and match unfortunately!

Have you looked online at all? Sometimes you can find deals. But yes, they are expensive because they stay small at about 5 inches. What size is your tank? It would be best for the little guy if he went back and you just instead bought cories.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah. Unfortunately that's what I figured. I have him in a 13 gallon. I couldn't with good conscience get more than one. I was looking for a different kind of cat fish and the guy assured me that he would be fine. He's ok, but doesn't look happy. They had pygmy cories there too. Maybe I'll convince my boyfriend to take another trip with me. Lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BTW, I love your avatar. Keep forgetting to tell you.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> BTW, I love your avatar. Keep forgetting to tell you.


Oh thanks. Ha ha. I just love my little guy. Thanks for everyone's input! I kinda figured I'd be making that drive sooner than I wanted. Dang. Was hoping that I wouldn't have to so soon. Now how to break it to my boyfriend that we're going to the fish store. ..again. lol


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok I made the decision. He's going back tonight and I'm getting some cories (4 to 6 depending on size), another anubias, going to look for the coffefolia and Amazon sword to trade for my guy.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Returned the cuckoo catfish for 4 spotted cories! I love them! Was going to do some pygmies, but the owner of the store said the batch they got weren't very healthy. I got some that were well established they are exploring all over the tank! I just love them. Will take pictures in the morning. Also got an anubias coffefolia and Amazon sword from another store before I left town. 2 hour trip well worth it in my opinion. Glad it's over


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Here are the little guys! The 4th one seems to like to do things on his own. They are just adorable!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You need to post this in "Other Fish Pictures" in the "Other Fish" section!


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I will when I get home later today. They are so active and cute! Settled right in!


----------

